# was told I should check out this weightloss forum



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

after posting on HT and CF forums i was told i should try this one..i did check it out a couple times but honestly I wasn't impressed with what i read then.

I don't know if i belong on this one or not..as I've been at this my entire life and do great then fail..do great then fail..always some stressful event causes me to fail.

A quick summary..was born disabled..abused as a teen..graduated HS at 98 # ..got married had a boy and gained a lot of weight and couldn't get it off..the disability didn't help.

Managed to get down to my normal weight (128) and then started gaining again when husband left me for another younger woman...he came back and the weight piled on..

I've gone up to 200..lost to 150...up to 200..lost to 130....up to 200...lost to 160...

finally i started going up to 230...234..etc..and losing to 180..over and over..

well i had gone through a bunch of really stressful things..like losing our house to a fire..FIL 10 years with ALZ..finally died the same week..MIL died 2 years later..flipped her house and sold it ..lots of stress..

well this year the stress has let up a little so i'm trying again..starting at 230 # not quite my highest but danged close..

I started walking a few weeks ago..and with the disability it is really hard..i'm in a lot of pain and have no energy..but i've been walking 2, to 2.5, and occasionally up to 3.5 miles every day except a day when we had really cold rain all day.

Funny thing is the first 2 weeks of walking I gained 2 or 3 pounds..and really was in more pain...a few years back i was walking 5 miles a day..but i can't do that now..just no energy.

I eat really good foods and I keep track of my food intake and my activities on this really great online site that is free called
www.fitday.com I highly recommend it.

I know that my weight gains are when i'm under stress and when i'm on medications for stress or pain (which i quit taking all of them last spring)

Also I know that my weight gain also generally happens in the winter time when i can't get outside..(we live on a truck route and we get over 120 " of snow in the winter...and lots of ice..) I fall easily and have had a hip replaced so i have to be careful of ice..and snow..I also have polyperepherial neuropathy..my nerve endings dying in my feet, legs, hands, back, face, etc.

I can't feel the ground when i'm walking ..so my balance is really bad..so i have to be very very careful..and I walk slow..about 2.5 miles an hour right now..used to be closer to 3.

I have gotten from 230 down to about 224 right now..about 6 pounds off..but there is so far to go..and it is so easy to give up..

I'm super active..i hardly ever quit..i build..i garden..i mow the lawns with a walk behind mower...i run tillers and chippers and other equipment..i just don't move as quickly as i used to..so it is harder to keep the weight down.

I turned 58 years old a month ago..i want to be a NORMAL weight by the time i turn 60..or i know i'll just die..i mean literally die.

this is important that i succeed this time.

Bre


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I hope it is ok to put a link to a book here along with a description.
You already know what to do so this book with help with the stick-to-it part!
Check your library. Good luck!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beck...274X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1248479069&sr=8-1

The Complete Beck Diet for Life: The Five-Stage Program for Permanent Weight Loss

"Bestselling author and weight-loss expert Judith S. Beck, Ph.D., has inspired thousands of dieters to lose excess weight and keep it off using the power of Cognitive Therapy to prepare the mind and alter habits before starting any diet. Now, for the first time, Dr. Beck outlines the next step: a specific, balanced diet plan that teaches you how to EAT THIN and keep excess weight off for life.

Based on the eating choices of Dr. Becks most successful dieters and maintainers, The Complete Beck Diet for Life includes comprehensive suggestions for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks, and bonus foods including 150- or 200-calorie treats such as sweets, alcohol, bread, and fries--and a Think Thin menu formula that allows you to easily adapt to any situation. Everything you need to stay on track is provided, including a sample strength-training plan and interactive elements such as Response Cards, daily eating logs, and charts and graphs to track your progress.

The Complete Beck Diet for Life also features Dr. Becks signature Cognitive Therapy tools, organized in a 5-stage program designed to teach you how to EAT THIN. The program details precisely what to do to stay motivated, overcome emotional eating, eliminate bingeing, and immediately get back on track when youve made a mistake. If youve struggled with dieting in the past, its only because you never acquired these essential skills. Once you learn to master these skills, you will be able to successfully maintain your new weight for life.


About the Author
Dr. Judith Beck is the daughter of the influential founder of Cognitive Therapy, Aaron T. Beck, M.D. She received her doctorate from the University of Pennsylvania where she is currently a Clinical Associate Professor of Psychology in Psychiatry. Director of the Beck Institute of Cognitive Therapy, she is also past president of the Academy of Cognitive Therapy."


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

so have you or anyone you have known lost over 100 pounds by using this system and kept it off? I have read hundreds of books on weightloss and tried every diet that there is..i have lost it and gained it back..I've read all of the mind over body stuff..that I can stand..all of the books make sense..but they haven't done me a bit of good..I am on a super fixed income..very low...and can't be buying another book that won't help..gone through that so many times..have bookshelves full of diet books i've read dozens of times each..

did YOU use it..and did YOU lose 100 pounds or more and keep it off for more than a year? I've kept it off before for two years and gained it back..again..with interest..

I know that they all mean well..but if i spend money on their book and don't have success i'm no better off than i was with the other 100 or so books i've read .


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

You sound like a survivor and I admire your grit. You have experienced many bad things in life and you are still in the game swinging away. Don't go down without a fight!

Losing weight is simple mathematics; you must eat less calories than you burn.
You can either do this by eating less calories or by burning more through exercise. The sooner you accept this fact, the better it will be; no gimmicks, no best selling books, just plain science.

That being said, the things you have experienced in your life may cause you to WANT to eat, but when it gets right down to it, you are still eating more calories than you are burning.

I started a thread detailing my weight loss plan of attack. You can find it here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3935652#post3935652

But I'll just summarize it here for you.

I first calculated my Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR) using the calculator below.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

My understanding is that BMR is the number of calories you burn doing nothing, but existing. It's based on your gender, age, weight and height. Mine came out to about 2551 calories a day.

Next I used the calculator below to factor in my activity level. This gives a factor to multiply times the number you got above. The result is the number of calories that you need to consume in order to MAINTAIN your current weight. Mine was just over 3500 calories a day.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-ca...dict-equation/

In order to lose one pound of fat you need to have a deficit of 3500 calories either by consuming less or burning more (via exercise).

So, I took 3500 and multiplied it by 7 (days) and got 24500 calories, which is what I need to consume in a week in order to MAINTAIN my weight.

Losing two pounds a week is generally considered okay, so that means a calorie deficit per week of 7000 (3500 X 2).

So, I took 24500 - 7000 and got 17500. I then divided that by 7 (days) and got 2500.

If the science holds true, I can eat 2500 calories a day and lose two pounds a week.

That's basically it.

Count everything including ketchup, chewing gum, etc.

Additionally, you want to keep in mind that eating huge amounts of carbs at one time can cause our blood sugar to rise rapidly. This is normally followed by your pancreas producing too much insulin which can cause your blood sugar to crash. This causes cravings. It's your body's way of getting you to eat to raise the blood sugar back up to where it should be. But normally people again eat too many carbs again and it causes a vicious cycle.

I also don't do low fat. I eat red meat; farm fresh eggs; whole (raw) milk products like butter, cottage cheese; and I use oil. I just count the calories. Your body needs fat to survive and to absorb important nutrients.

I also eat candy, ice cream, and other snacks, but in moderation and I count the calories.

I also eat about 7-8 times a day throughout the day. This will help you feel like you are eating alot and will keep your blood sugar steady.

So far I've lost over 22 pounds in about two months.

There will good days and bad days. I have them; we all have them. But it's consistency and perseverance that counts (you definitely have the perseverance!!!). 

Exercising might be an issue for you so you will need to focus on eating less calories, but if you can find an exercise you can do, swimming, walking, bicycling, whatever, you can figure the calories burned for the exercise period and either eat mnore thant day to make up for them and or don't and lose weight alittle quicker.

I hope this helps and I wish you God's blessing in your efforts.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

ronbre said:


> so have you or anyone you have known lost over 100 pounds by using this system and kept it off? I have read hundreds of books on weightloss and tried every diet that there is..i have lost it and gained it back..I've read all of the mind over body stuff..that I can stand..all of the books make sense..but they haven't done me a bit of good..I am on a super fixed income..very low...and can't be buying another book that won't help..gone through that so many times..have bookshelves full of diet books i've read dozens of times each..
> 
> did YOU use it..and did YOU lose 100 pounds or more and keep it off for more than a year? I've kept it off before for two years and gained it back..again..with interest..
> 
> I know that they all mean well..but if i spend money on their book and don't have success i'm no better off than i was with the other 100 or so books i've read .


I did suggest borrowing the book from the Library which is what I did.
I find this book very motivating but can't guarantee it will work for you.
Good luck to you.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks...i am totally aware of the information that was posted but do appreciate the info...i'll check the library and see if the book is avail..our library is about the size of my living room..very tiny and has very few books..but i think they will try to get a book for you if you want it? we'll see.

and it is true that you need to burn off the calories that you eat..but it is a lot more complicated than just eating fewer calories than you burn when there are medical reasons that you aren't losing at least that is what my drs tell me..that i am the type of person that has to take in WAY LESS CALORIES THAN I BURN..more than most..in order to lose that ONE POUND..that that formula doesn't work for everyone and that is oversimplifcation.

that is one reason i was avoiding this weightloss site, as it does seem that people on here tend to believe everything that they read and oversimplify and don't really take into account medical reasons why people may have a problem losing weight.

its the "blame it on the fat person" syndrome...if you don't do what i did to lose weight then you must just eat like a pig..

Well i post my food on www.fitday.com every single day..i post every single calorie i eat..my calories are always below 1800 and genearlly i average 1500 calories and i am quite active..so YOU DO THE MATH...what you are saying about the formula does not work for everyone..

I guess maybe this wasn't the place for me to be posting re weightloss..

I was looking for support not the same o same o i have been hearing for my entire adult life..if that was gonig to work for me..i would be a whole lot thinner now..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

ronbre, could you please explain why you're unimpressed with this particular forum? Essentially, it's comprised of people who want to loose weight, people who're loosing weight and people who have lost weight, some with unique challenges and all different levels of motivation. We have some big loosers, small loosers and some who have lost but faltered but we're all here to support each other and only thing we can do is share what worked for us. 

I don't think that whodunit is being insulting, the reality of weight loss is finding a balance between intake and output but we all handle intake and output different so our results vary. I have lost 100 lbs and have been without it for 18 years. It's funny, many will ask how I did it but very few ask how long it took. My results were slow and consistent and I can remember a time when I really thought it would never happen. Mini goals were critical to my success.

I've followed big rockpile's weight loss journey and when he began, he dealt with some issues you are, meds made it difficult, he struggled with exercise and his results have been fantastic. He's been able to reduce or eliminate many medications, his underlying medical condition is real and remains but he's also seen great improvement in other medical conditions. Perhaps you could find some help within his back threads.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

ronbre: Please don't give up here. We support you in your unique path to weight loss. 

I think that many people who find something that works for them, become very enthusiastic and want to share with everyone. It may appear as if they are saying "this is THE way. And it is, for that person. Some here can use part of what was shared, some can use all, some none. It's all OK.

Until recently, I've been able to keep my weight mostly under control. Now over the past 2 years I've slowly gained weight. I'm at the point that my Dr. wants me to loose 20 pounds for medical reasons and I'm floundering. 

What has worked in the past doesn't seem to be working now. I have a hard time going on a "diet". so I psych myself into saying I'm going to eat healthly. Now I realize I'm considered "old" (the spirit is willing, the body - not so much), so my metabolism has changed. I've yet to figure out exactly what to do about that issue for me. 

Like you, I also stress eat. So there's another issue. Exercise in the winter is also a problem - I gained 10 pounds eating my way through last winter. So now when I go to Phoenix I'm going to Play It Again, Sam, a used sporting goods store, until I find some sort of exercise equipment for the winter. 

I guess what I'm saying, is everyone here is unique, and weight loss is a process. 

We're here to share & support.

Sally


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you are stressed you not only gain weight from eating more (or more poorly) but because your body chemistry changes, putting the weight on you even if you don't eat more.

Not every diet works for everyone, regardless of the blurb on the book jacket. There is a diet that will work for you, but finding that niche is difficult. I found that a milk diet helps me a lot. That is getting most of your calories from milk. But, it has to be unpasturized, unhomogenized milk, which most people can't get a hole of. Fortunately, about five miles away from me is a certified organic dairy (grows his own hay and grain) that I can get my milk from. This is a much easier diet than anything I've ever done.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i did not say i was unimpressed nor insulted..i said that the responses i got were over simplified to things I already knew and that were not working for me. I also said "I do appreciate the info" ...so if you took me wrong then I'm sorry that you did.

i was looking for a supportive site, not one that would be giving the same advice that drs had told me wont work in my situation, that's all.

I have lost as much as 60 to 80 pounds at a time..under dr's care ..had to go to below 900 calories a day and 3 hours of exercise a day to do it...it was very very difficult for me and took about a year....but then medical conditions and medicines i was taking caused me to gain it all back..time after time..

it hasn't been easy..i have lost more than 50 pounds more than 10 times in my life to have medical conditions cause me to regain it..and generally that happened during the winter time when i was unable to get out of the house because of high snow and below zero readings.

I understand the difficulty of my situation..but to be treated in such a simplistic manner is difficult for me...most people have no idea how difficult it can be for people to lose weight and keep it off with medical conditions and disabilities since birth.

wolf mom...i have a home gym and i use it..i wouldnt' be without my workout equipment..i exercise regularly and always have..but that isn't always the answer either..sure winter makes it very difficult for me, even with the home gym..as in the summer i can be outside all day long busy..in the winter i sometimes fall just trying to go down my front steps..sometimes i fall in the summer..did a few weeks ago in my garden and couldn't get up until i crawled to a post to pull myself up..and that was hard.

this is a life and death struggle for me and when people oversimplify my struggle it does tend to send me into depression..which i have been treated for in the past.

that is why i tend to avoid ALL weight loss forums..cause people tend to think that you aren't trying hard enough...you are eating too much...or that you just are a slug.

someone said i stress eat...no i gain weight when i'm under stress but do not eat more calories..my body reacts to stress with the fight or flight thing to where it piles on the weight ..just in case..even if i don't eat more....that is what my dr told me..

i watch my calories very very very carefully and genearlly have to go way below 900 calories to lose weight..which is not normal..drs think i should have bypass but i have no insurance and don't want to be cut on..anyway..

I have managed to take off several pounds recently and have gotten myself back on a loss mode..am off all medication right now..and am feeling pretty good..my blood pressure and pulse rate are fantastic..used to be high..so i know i'm on the right path..and i eat really good food balance..

i post every single meal on www.fitday.com and check my balance of nutrition to make sure i'm staying on a healthy route.

Maura I do tend to use a fair amount of milk in my diet..i feel that it helps me to be less hungry during the day..

I checked my results on fitday for the past 4 weeks..and my calories have averaged 1400 my fats have averaged 40 grams with most of them being healthy fats...my carbs have averaged below 200 grams and my sodium below 2000 mg..and my protein averages around 60 grams..or less....protein is where i have to work as i'm not a big meat eater.. i generally avoid most white flour white rice and white sugar..but occasionally have it..but do record it on fitday when i do..

i didn't mean to sound so negative..but having tried dozens of weight loss forums and found them to all preach the same message..i guess i just thought i would try this one and see if maybe on this one people might be more understanding and supportive.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not a big meat eater, maybe because I live alone and can't be bothered to cook that way by myself but beans are considered a very good source of protein. 

Please don't think we're trying to tell you what you already know, we're more trying to get a feel for where you're at to offer constructive suggestions. You mentioned that you've lost weight, give yourself a pat on the back. I'd like you to consider setting milestones or mini goals, it really does help break up the journey.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i always have some mini goals ..right now my goal is to get back below 200 again, i was there over the winter before it got really cold and before my meds were really bad..and that is my goal to get back there again. right now. 

when I reach that I'm fairly certain my goal will be to get back to 180 where i was a few years ago..i was a lot more comfortable than i am right now.

i have some good news..i hope they are right..but the long term weather forcast for Michigan says..and usually they are wrong but i can hope..a MILD winter with golf weather in January..ok..i can dig that !!!!! it would help with the weight loss, as well as help with the $$ saving on heating bills....wouldn't that be great if God gave me a walking winter.. !!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

That sounds nice. If we get a mild winter, we end up with so darned much ice that it makes any walking way more dangerous than fighting snow drifts.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, ronbre...it's nice to have you here. I've been AWOL in this forum for a while because I am just as discouraged as you are (although it sounds like you're doing better now).

I don't know what to tell you. I eat very healthy foods (mostly raw goodies from the garden) and I run and work around here like a mad woman. I drink close to a gallon of water every day and yet I can't lose any weight AT ALL. In fact, I gain weight when I up the exercise...like 8 pounds in one week...and it won't leave. Everyone says that I'm just building muscle and that I will eventually get smaller and leaner but that never happens. I am very strong and have great aerobic capacity, but I keep getting bigger and my clothes keep getting tighter. I've been checked for thyroid issues and everythig is "normal". 

Ugh...sorry to whine away, but I just wanted to let you know that I am right there with you in your frustration. I gave up on fit day for just that reason. According to my calories and exercise logged, I should be losing at least 2 pounds a week. I'm not.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Mamma, thanks, I know i'm not alone out there with the bodily resistance to weightloss..but it is good to hear from others who have had smilar struggles to what i have.

I can't give up on using www.fitday.com cause it is the only thing that keeps my nutrition goals in front of my face..so i make sure i get enough protein and nutrients..esp.

But i can see why you have..i have in the past..i've gone months and years without posting..but when i do start posting it is almost always when i'm ready to start fighting hard again.

right now i'm in a fighting spirit..i'm just too old to die like this


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

This is so enlightning to me!

I have a dear friend who is a diabetic. I know she is terribly depressed due to her inability to loose weight. She does watch her diet carefully and use her exercise machines every other day for minimum of an hour. I know, as I visit frequently. She can't exercise daily as she gets to physically tired and needs a day to recuperate. She ahs been doing this for about a year so should be in some sort of fair/good physical condition.

A few days ago she finally got her Doctor to truly listen. After looking at recent blood tests that were "normal", the doctor decided to seek further. To make a long story short, even with "normal" thyroid tests, she is beign put on supplimental iodine to see if that boosts her thyroid. Which in turn may help with weight loss as it is needed for fat metabolism, tiredness and her poor immune system. 

I guess the lesson I learned is, even though tests come back as "normal or within range" that is for a range of people. Everyone is _unique_ and needs to really advocate for themselves. 

I've mentioned Nutritional Healing[/U by Balch & Balch before. I think I need to again explore it myself.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Well i had my smart phone (computer modem too) go out on Tuesday mid post..and just got it working again..while it was off i had no access to my fitday and was stressed and stuff..and i found myself eating more than I should have..once i got a way to post on fitday i was up to 2100 calories i think..whew..that wasn't good..

Stress does a huge number on me..by Wednesday I was back down to 1700 calories and today i'm doing great..now that my phone is working again and i'm back online..thank God.

Stress is the hardest thing for me now that i'm not messing with medicines..and stuff..so i'm sure glad it isn't as constant as it has been for the last 15 years ..now at least.

no walk today ...had to run to town earlier and fix phone and shop..now it is flooding rain


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

down 13 pounds


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Grats on the 13lbs.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

ronbre said:


> down 13 pounds


WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

well that was a good 2 weeks but now i'm stuck..222 and holding..


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

well that was a good 2 weeks but now i'm stuck..222 and holding..(for some reason i can't get this to post..it just keeps trying to post..i'll try again)


----------

